# Final blog for 2016



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, I did compose a piece for String Orchestra in November. It turned out to be exactly what I proposed here in my October TC blog. It's a lively eight and half minute single movement with the only the final minute being a slow coda. I wonder what kind of "life" it will have?

Meanwhile my orchestra piece that I posted here earlier this year in "Today's Composer" section became a finalist in a competition. The orchestra will read the 3 finalists' pieces in January and then vote for which one will be the winner with the prize being three performances in late Spring. I plan to attend the reading as it's only a one day drive away.

And finally in my Oct. blog I mentioned my health issue. I recently had a second opinion from an expert and he's given me a fairly good outlook. So onto my next piece. It will be for a competition (which means that the instrumentation may not bode well for other performances if it doesn't win...which is most likely the case. LOL!!). The combo is brass quintet plus three percussionists. It's going to combine aggressive and light-hearted moments. And I have a very clever title that is bound to peak the judges' curiosity.


----------

